# Favourite Poll Poll



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Throught I'd add to the collection - which is your favourite Poll since we have had so many its time to vote


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Can't believe nobody asked you this question yet. Ok, I have to do it.

How come I can't vote for "Favourite Poll Poll "?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you Eddie I'm spoilt for choice. You've included one of mine *twice*. I wonder which one will win?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Crumbs - can't have the vote split in this way. If you're voting for Taggart's 'what would you like to be remembered as', please pick the top slot. Thanks. :cheers:


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

North, Barber, Poor (R.S. Bridges), caber, telegraph


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Pyotr said:


> Can't believe nobody asked you this question yet. Ok, I have to do it.
> 
> How come I can't vote for "Favourite Poll Poll "?


That comes next


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm sure KenOC can arrange a poll for the polls on polling.

In fact, why not lets have a poll on who is most likely to instigate such a poll, while were at it. 

By the way, is there an open season on polling?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Polling is back in season


----------

